# Jeff Dane @ yokiepup.com



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have read several times that Mr. Dane is not a breeder you should purchase your pups from. I have no personal experience with him and I have not, nor do I plan on, purchasing one of his Yorkies, but came across his site today and saw a page entitled "Bad Vet". Apparently they took Buttons, who was a 1 year old 1.8lb yorkie, in for a routine dental procedure and she died while under her vets care. I just wanted to post her picture here, because I think she is just the cutest thing on earth. I feel so bad that she had to die at such a young age. There is something in her eyes that reminds me of my little Tavish. 

Buttons the Yorkie


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hmmm, kinda weird that there was no bloodwork done when he's a breeder! Could that have saved her life?

Buttons was a sweetie pie. There's afew cute pictures of yorkies on there.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a precious little girl she was.... that is very, very sad.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

It is sad that Buttons had to die at such an early age. Coincidently, my in-laws have a yorkie named Buttons. Its a male and he is 5 yrs old and 4.5 lbs, though.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's terrible!







Buttons was a precious little one!!! I feel terrible for the family


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

OMG that is so sad


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

That is a really sad story and I don't mean to sound harsh but that dog was WAY too small. It was full grown for goodness sakes. Talk about a micro mini. That poor vet didn't stand a chance.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

Goodness, Buttons was so tiny! I know first hand what it is like to have to lose a pet and my heart goes out to Jeff and his family. We have to be so careful with our little ones no matter what! I feel terrified about getting the new puppy that's on its way home neutered. He is about 3.5 pounds but I don't want him put under!!!

Buttons, RIP. 

Love, 

Nousha and Tessa


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She was SO tiny!







I can't believe that happened over something like a teeth cleaning.







Not even an emergency like procedure. My heart goes out to them. It is hard to lose them no matter what, but even harder when it is sudden and unexpected.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

trust me... i was just as nervous putting kodie under for his neutering and teeth pulling... thats why i wouldnt take him just anywhere... he went to a specialist 24hr care hospital. I also requested the head surgeon (which went to cornell for schooling... i trust him)to be on kodie's case. I will NOT let my local vet touch kodie.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unfortunately, all anesthetic procedures carry some risk. Preanesthetic bloodwork and exam can help reduce that risk. In addition, certain types of anesthesia are riskier than other. Some dogs simply react poorly to anesthesia just like some people...that's why you sign so many consent forms when you have anesthesia. 

BTW, I'm not being heartless. I lost a 6 month old puppy under anesthesia...nothing was done wrong.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 16 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Unfortunately, all anesthetic procedures carry some risk. Preanesthetic bloodwork and exam can help reduce that risk. In addition, certain types of anesthesia are riskier than other. Some dogs simply react poorly to anesthesia just like some people...that's why you sign so many consent forms when you have anesthesia.
> 
> BTW, I'm not being heartless. I lost a 6 month old puppy under anesthesia...nothing was done wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53379*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, I am so sorry for the loss of your puppy.... I thought, though, with the gas you have mentioned that they can turn it off at the first sign of trouble ???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would never let another dog be put under with sevoflurane. It is nice that is works quickly, but I am uncomfortable with its interaction with the CO2 uptake granules recommended to be used with it. 

Use Isoflurane only (Propofol is ok in most dogs for induction). 

Some dogs just crash under anesthesia. Even with the best care, it can happen.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Apr 16 2005, 08:52 PM
> *trust me... i was just as nervous putting kodie under for his neutering and teeth pulling... thats why i wouldnt take him just anywhere... he went to a specialist 24hr care hospital.  I also requested the head surgeon (which went to cornell for schooling... i trust him)to be on kodie's case.  I will NOT let my local vet touch kodie.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53365*


[/QUOTE]


What a sad thing to have happened to Buttons, I can't even imagine the loss that they are feeling right now.
Kodie ,
Our little guy may turn out to be a very tiny baby also, he is 2.4 lbs. and is 18 weeks old. He has only put on 1 ounce in a month and a half and he eats very well and we give him Nuti-cal as well, but our Vet really feels that he will not get much bigger and that he is in good health. I was just wondering how much your little one weighs, because our Vet wants us to wait till Indy is a bit older than 6 months before being neutered because of his size, he just wants to be safe. So I was wondering how every thing went for your baby







?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 16 2005, 09:09 PM
> *Unfortunately, all anesthetic procedures carry some risk. Preanesthetic bloodwork and exam can help reduce that risk. In addition, certain types of anesthesia are riskier than other. Some dogs simply react poorly to anesthesia just like some people...that's why you sign so many consent forms when you have anesthesia.
> 
> BTW, I'm not being heartless. I lost a 6 month old puppy under anesthesia...nothing was done wrong.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=53379*


[/QUOTE]

Interesting...Is there not another test you can do? What if there's a risk to using anesthesia on them? Then what do you do?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There is some risk with EVERY anesthetic procedure no matter how healthy the dog, cat, or person is. Doing bloodwork and having a wellness exam can help identify risk factors to investigate before anesthesia.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Both my mom and a friend have lost cats to anesthesia. One went in for a dental, one for neutering. Both had bloodwork done, too, but the cats just didn't tolerate the anesthesia and crashed. This was years ago, though, and I think that anesthesia has improved greatly since then.

Because of all Lady's health issues, my vet just masks her down now for her dentals. She does it because Lady gets seizure meds which are hard on her liver. Even though all her liver test results are still in the normal range (after 5 years!), apparently the anesthesia passes through the liver so she doesn't want to take a chance.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I know that greyhounds especially have hard times with it. If I remember correctly it is something to do with the fact that they are so lean and they get too deep to quick and won't wake up. I know that my vet said to use "isofloriene" sp check that for Ranger because of his kidney issues. I wonder if the fact that she was so little with no fat like the greyhound had something to do with it.


----------

